# Very often soft stool or even liquid - Food advice please



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Whatever you decide to do, make sure you wean your pup slowly from one food to the other. If there is nothing physiological going on, then perhaps it is just time for a change in food.


----------



## happy1127 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you. Yes, I will look up the recommendation and slowly transition from this food to a new one.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

How much are you feeding her? 

Have you discussed with your vet putting her on a gastrointestinal prescription diet until her system calms down? Only recommend Royal Canin Gastro. 

That and discuss antibiotics like Flagyl - just in case there is a very minor cause.

I do not like Royal Canin food, but we had a dog with major intestinal issues who thrived on that prescription diet. Should add that other dog was a collie with a very sensitive stomach + stomach issues strongly related to stress/sensitive nature of his breed.

Assuming her system calms down in a few weeks or a couple months, you can start to transition onto a better food. 

I would not switch her right onto a different food - take it slow, since she's already had a lot of stress to her gut. 

My puppy had a really bad night Sat night. He is completely potty trained (Thank God), because it was diarrhea every hour of the night. Poor little guy was frantic to get outside each time. 

I gave him flagyl, encouraged him to drink a lot of water, and fed very tiny meals the next day until I was sure he was back to normal (which he is)

In his case, he IS teething... but I firmly believe it was a reaction to shots the prior day (Fri).

The kibble he eats is Pro Plan Focus Chicken and Rice (regular). He will get switched to Nutro Ultra in a month or two as that's what my adult dogs eat, but have really liked Pro Plan for the early puppy months while their systems are so hypersensitive. He's the 3rd pup in a row being fed this formula. Says a lot, because I'd otherwise would have fed Nutro Ultra puppy food (which I have fed before).


----------



## amytemp (Jul 1, 2019)

I had a horrible experience with Iams large breed puppy food. I adopted Copper from a Golden Retriever rescue organization when he was 8 months old. The day I adopted him they said the previous owner had sent the medication he had been given for recurring diarrhea. They also sent most of a large bag of the Iams food that he had been eating. For the first two days he had terrible intestinal troubles with frequent loose and sometimes runny poops, and he was obviously in distress. I asked my vet about it and he said he didn't think it was the food, but I decided to try changing it anyway. I tried Nutro Wholesome Essentials Large Breed Puppy food and within a few days the diarrhea was gone. Copper is now 14 months old (and has graduated to Nutro adult food) and the intestinal troubles have not returned. I'm not necessarily recommending the Nutro brand. It worked for me but might not be right for you. But I am convinced that he was intolerant of the Iams. Google it and you will see lots of people who have had the same experience with that food. I know that others have said it was fine, but maybe there is some kind of allergy or intolerance that affects some dogs and not others with the Iams.

Good luck, and keep trying until your baby feels better!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How recent was the stool sample taken?

I would take your girl back to the Vet, she may need a prescription dog food and possibly some medication. Your Vet will most likely want to get her stomach problems cleared up before you make a food switch. 

I have been feeding Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach for almost 9 years to my guys. There are quite a few members that feed it, members recommended it to me.


----------



## happy1127 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you for your advice. We are feeding her 1.5 cups twice a day.


----------



## happy1127 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## happy1127 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks I am going to talk to the vet again. Yes I have seen many members recommend Pro Plan. Thank you!


----------

